# solid stain- latex over oil



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Just looked at a job solid color ext stain, has multiple coats of oil on it (olympic if it matters), decent shape, mildewing, and a couple spots where it is flaking. Would be a good job if I can get it so I want to make sure I have my strategy right.
wash jomax,bleach, scrub with deck brushes
one coat of latex stain (latex to help control the mildew problem, easier to use, my understanding that latex will perform just fine over oil stains). Will one coat be alright for a maintenance coat? I am questioning myself because this is latex solid stain and I don't have much experience with it. 
will latex hold down the flaking spots on the existing stain well enough?
Is the Olympic decent stuff? High CR rating, I think customer wants to keep same brand.

spraying,backbrushing most of it (place is way out in country)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it cedar? 
if so check for any tannin issues as those spots will come thru the Acrylic stain. You may want to also spot prime any bare spots with the oil primer too.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this a house or deck?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

it is cedar board and batton siding. Its had 3 different colors of oil on it already though so at least 6 coats, that is why I wasn't I wasn't worried about tannin and there are not bare spots. There are a couple new boards on the underside of the porch (pressure treated). I was just going to put two coats of stain on, is an oil primer going to be better?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Reason I asked about deck or siding, is the way you are going to wash it. If you do several houses a year buy the x-jet. (link provided) You can do almost every thing on the ground. What you save in time will probably pay for it the first job.

http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/xjets.html

I'd stick with the same product and sell a house wash in several years.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

DO one coat of Duration Satim over the oil stain. It will outlast latex stain.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I would use cabots prO.V.T acrlyic stain or woodscapes from SW....The cabots is self-priming but for any tannin bleed i would spot prime w/ oil...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For cedar, most like the look of stain in that it does not cover over the wood grain. I would stick with the solid acrylic stain, ProVT is good.


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter (May 7, 2008)

*latex over oil*

I have done a couple of jobs just like this, and within a year a couple of spots on the building didn't look good because the old oil paint continued to flake off. 

Someone made a suggestion elsewhere about using a coat of primer to hold down the old paint, and I plan to try that next time.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I dont think I can get away with painting this one. Am I going to be kicking my self for offering a warranty?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

dincao said:


> I would use cabots prO.V.T acrlyic stain or woodscapes from SW....The cabots is self-priming but for any tannin bleed i would spot prime w/ oil...



Maybe someone can help me out here, but I'm kinda confused on the whole Woodscapes thing if the body has already had 6+ coats of paint. Would the woodscapes even be beneficial over duration if its not even going to touch wood? Just doesn't seem right to me..


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

it has 6 coats of stain, why would they want to paint cedar??


----------

